# Amplificador Topp Pro TRX 3500 , diagrama.



## Guillermo Serrano (Oct 26, 2012)

Si son tan amables de ayudarme con el manual de servicio 
o diagrama de una planta amplificadora.
Topp pro modelo trx3500


----------



## luis albert (Sep 30, 2017)

Saludos, ya tienes los manuales de Topp Pro TRX 3500 , espero que sepas entender los esquemáticos,  si tienes duda yo estoy claro en esa marca y eso no está en el mercado, solo autorizado y personal calificado.


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola amigos maestros de la electronica
Espero puedan ayudarme en este problema
Tengo un amplificador TOPP PRO modelo TPA 3000 mkll:
Cuando aumento volumen ó aumento el nivel de bajo este canal cualquier A Ó B se bloquea por segundos. Me limitó a usarlo con volumen bajo. 
Si pueden ayudarme con el plano de este aparato ó cualquier consejo que me sirva.


----------



## silgadoes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola amigo luis ocampo , haz una prueba sin carga , es decir sin bocinas conectadas y con señal y aumenta gradualmente el volumen del amplificador y si te sigue el problema ya es de adentrarse en circuiteria, de no hacerlo revisa la conexión y polaridad de los cables de las bocinas.


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Jun 22, 2018)

Señor... Muchísimas gracias por su cordial sugerencia.
Este amplificador, según las pruebas realizadas con anterioridad, con parlantes diferentes de potencias moderadas. Se comporta igual. Antes podía resistir un poco más de volumen. En el caso de hoy no tolera la consola. Solo trabaja bien eje: celular y amplificador, un poco más de la mitad de su volumen, lo otro es que hay una salida que distorsiona los graves introduciendo distorsión en los agudos.

Muchas gracias por su atención y entusiasmo a esta profesión...


----------



## delma (Jul 6, 2018)

Hola y alguien tiene PCB del amplificador 
3500


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

luis ocampo romero dijo:


> Señor... Muchísimas gracias por su cordial sugerencia.
> Este amplificador, según las pruebas realizadas con anterioridad, con parlantes diferentes de potencias moderadas. Se comporta igual. Antes podía resistir un poco más de volumen. En el caso de hoy no tolera la consola. Solo trabaja bien eje: celular y amplificador, un poco más de la mitad de su volumen, lo otro es que hay una salida que distorsiona los graves introduciendo distorsión en los agudos.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su atención y entusiasmo a esta profesión...



Mide voltaje  , la entrada positiva de canal N y lo mismo canal P , tiene la misma falla ambos canales ?
Pones una foto de la placa para dar indicaciones.


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro, solicito ayuda en un Top Pro trx 3500, el canal A recalienta los transistores de potencia al conectar los parlantes y al meter audio suena pero consume energía como si estuviera al máximo, cambié todos los transistores del pre amplificador, los diodos zener, y nada, tengo los voltajes de bias que marca el manual correctos y no encuentro la falla, en la salida no presenta voltaje, adjunto diagrama, los voltajes 1.6 y 6.7 Volts están presentes.


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 12, 2022)

osman93 dijo:


> los voltajes 1.6 y 6.7 Volts están presentes.


No...
Cortocircuita C y E de Q22  y me cuentas
Osea sueldas un cable


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ok,, eso es seguro mi hermano,, ahora lo hare, es ese


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 12, 2022)

Las causas pueden ser muchos.... 
Y debes descartar....


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Si claro,, la pregunta es si al hacer ese procedimiento es seguro y no causará algún corto ckto me entiende?
Lo haré y probare,, le aviso los resultados hermano,, gracias por responder


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 12, 2022)

osman93 dijo:


> Si claro,, la pregunta es si al hacer ese procedimiento es seguro y no causará algún corto ckto me entiende?
> Lo haré y probare,, le aviso los resultados hermano,, gracias por responder


Claro que es seguro....


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Nada hermano, ya lo probé y no funciono,, lo raro es que solo los 2sc1943 calientan


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 12, 2022)

osman93 dijo:


> no funciono


No funciono.... que....  osea ?ya no prende?


osman93 dijo:


> lo raro es que solo los 2sc1943 calientan


ese transistor no existe.... y sea mas especifico... cada transistor tiene un numero de lista....


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Perdón, quise decir 2sa1943, lo que no funcionó fue hacer el puente,, da la misma falla,, de hecho no hay voltaje en la salida pero al conectar el altavoz empiezan a calentarse los 2sa1943, (los negativos), sin meterle señal de audio y si le meto señal suena bajito y calientan demasiado los transistores antes mencionado
Los que calientan son, Q26, Q27, Q28, Q29 y Q30


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 12, 2022)

osman93 dijo:


> Perdón, quise decir 2sa1943, lo que no funcionó fue hacer el puente,, da la misma falla,, de hecho no hay voltaje en la salida pero al conectar el altavoz empiezan a calentarse los 2sa1943, (los negativos), sin meterle señal de audio y si le meto señal suena bajito y calientan demasiado los transistores antes mencionado
> Los que calientan son, Q26, Q27, Q28, Q29 y Q30


Agradeceria... pongas una foto... para ver como lo pruebas...o como lo tienes


----------



## osman93 (Nov 12, 2022)

Así lo tengo,, ya no se que más hacerle, ya le cambie la red de zobel , le cambie los Q2 al Q6, y los Q31 al Q34, le cambie los zener dw1,dw2, dw5 y dw6, le cambie los potenciómetros Rp1 y Rp2 por que estaban oxidados y la falla persiste
Esta es la imagen
.

Emilio agradezco muchísimo tu apollo hermano , ya resolví la falla,, el problema nunca estuvo en la tarjeta solo era un  capacitor ceramico en corto ckto en la tarjeta de los conectores neutrix de salida donde se conectan los parlantes, lo descubrí al conectar los parlantes directo a la tarjeta amplificadora y se acabo la falla,, revise y era un par de capacitores dañados, gracias.


----------

